# 921/dual DP44/Superdish/Must Carry Notes



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

I just upgraded my dual dp34 switch with dual dp44 switches and added a dish pointed at 148 to my existing superdish at 110,119,121. These are attached to a 921, a 6000, a 501, and a 4900.

It took several tries with the Dish installer as very few have seen this combination before. To save others the machinations and trials I have gone through, I have scribbled these notes for your edification:

1. The Satellite inputs to the DP44 *have to be* in the following order *or you will have problems*: 119, 110, 148, 121.

2. The 921 connection from the DP44 *has to be* through a separator. If you provide separate dual inputs to the 921, it fails to lock on to even transponders on 119.

3. Make sure to run "check switch" on every receiver.

4. The 921 and the 501 both have to be power-cord rebooted, otherwise they won't see many of the channels.

Of the above, #2 was the most counter-intuitive, but trust me, that is the only way that it works with the 921.

Good luck!


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

I had 61.5 installed May 7th and the installer had hours of problems. I told them about adding the DP separator because of problems mentioned on these forums. He finally tried and it didn't work at first and he wound up calling advanced techinal support which had him try various steps all over again. In the end (about 2 hours) they got it working and I asked what was the fix. He said re-trying the separator.finally worked this time. 
Personally I rather have two coax lines but now that if's working I'm not going to break it.
Not sure why it didn't work the first time but my guess is they had to reset the DPP44 switch by disconnecting the inputs and power insertor, but who knows. 
For reasons unknown, #2 is really important with the 921.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It won't be once L214 spools. I'm not using a separator with my 921 at the moment, and it's working just fine.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It won't be once L214 spools. I'm not using a separator with my 921 at the moment, and it's working just fine.


Are you using L214? And if so did you need a separator prior to that?

The installers were not able to see 61.5 without it.
Have 921, 121 superdish, DP+44, 18" inch with single DP LNB and separator.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Per the same thread info over at satguys, I had my 921 up without a seperator and it worked, but since I have a dp34 and already 2 lines to my 921, I use that, but I did confirm that my 921 works with seperate feeds from my DPP44 after reading the thread at satguys. I have no problems (well connection problems) from the DPP44 with or without the seperator

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=68671&highlight=DP44


----------

